# ISO Propane Grill Advice!



## TheNoodleIncident (Jan 11, 2010)

ok grill-heads, i need some advice

so i recently bought my first house, and am excited to have a deck and a backyard....now i gotta pick out a grill, and could use some help....i want propane - i dont have access to natural gas, and would prefer propane over charcoal for now

could anyone recommend sources and/or guides that i could read that will help me decide the best one for me? something that will tell me how to tell if a grill is quality, what sort of features are "needs" vs "wants", brand recommendations, material recommendations
i have done a bit of research on the above, but just need a little more help....what would really help would be ideas on where, when (now? wait till spring?) and how to buy to get the best deal possible

in case some people want to make some specific recommendations, ill list a few of the things im looking for

- prefer to spend $200 - $300
- quality is very important (and i plan on taking care of it)
- must be able to produce high heat for searing
- 3 zones (left to right or front to back?)
- no real need for a side burner....im not totally against it, but id rather save a few bucks on that feature for higher quality on the rest
- aesthetics are always nice - a pretty stainless one would be cool, as long as it wont look dingy and fingerprint-y within a month (the weber genesis lines looks VERY nice, but it has a price to match)

thanks!


----------



## GB (Jan 11, 2010)

I would highly recommend the Weber grills. Many of them will fit your criteria perfectly.

As far as quality, when my parents were buying their grill over 20 years ago they were looking at a number of different grills. When the salesman was talking about the quality of the Weber he actually got up and stood on the grill top and jumped up and down. He weighted over 200lbs. The grill faired perfectly. You would never have been able to tell a large man was just jumping on it. He said the Weber is the only grill that he sells that he would be able to do that to. 

I have a Weber Genesis and have nothing, but great things to say about it. It is solidly built, large cooking area, 3 zones (front to back), reliable, and looks good. You can find Webers in your price range, but many of them will be a bit more too. A grill is an investment though. If you get a good one then it can last you many many years. If you get a cheap on then you might have to replace it every year or two. For me, I would rather pay a little more up front to save in the long run.


----------



## TheNoodleIncident (Jan 11, 2010)

i would love a weber....could you show me where they have some in my price range?  maybe im looking in the wrong places, but they seem to be $400 and up (genesis being more like $600+)


----------



## GB (Jan 11, 2010)

Hmm shoot, looks like you are right. I thought the Spirit line was around $300, but looks like they either upped it by $100 or I just had my numbers wrong all along. Sorry to get your hopes up!

Well, if it is at all a possibility to up your limit by $100 then the Spirit would be a great grill for you, but that is a lot more than you were looking to spend.


----------



## TheNoodleIncident (Jan 11, 2010)

too bad...i got excited for a minute there! i agree that its worth it to spend a few more dollars on something that will last, so maybe i will go for it, but i want to check out my other options too....new house = lots of expenses, and unfortunately the grill isn't #1

what about Char-Broil? they seem to be a common brand, and have a few more lower priced options....other brands?

as for where to buy - do you walk into lowes/home depot, or is there a better way to go? online seems like a good idea, but shipping has got to kill any deal...plus, i like to buy something tangible, not just a pic on a screen


----------



## NAchef (Jan 11, 2010)

You can't expect great quality for the minimum price.

That being said, end of January and into February are the best times to buy, very cheap prices.


----------



## GB (Jan 11, 2010)

Sorry to get your hopes up.

Some will tell you they like Char-Broil. I am not a fan of them. I have seen too many of them with rusted our bottoms and they seem to have very uneven heating from what I have seen. 

Another good brand is Vermont Castings, but I think they will probably be out of your price range too. I have not checked though so it may be worth a little research. 

I think going to Lowes/Home Depot is a great way to do your initial research so you can touch them and see them in person. Even if they do not have a particular model you are looking for you can at least get an idea of how solidly the brand in general is made. At those stores you can either buy the grill already assembled, or you can buy it in the box and put it together yourself, the later being less expensive. I bought mine pre-assembled, but I also bought one for my office and that one I put together myself. It took no longer than a half hour and was very easy to do with just one person.

I would shop the stores in person then see if you can get a better deal online. Chances are, with shipping, you will probably do better in the store in person. 

The only possible issue you would have with the Spirit is the size of the cooking area. I think you will be able to get larger cooking areas from less expensive grills. It all depends on what is more important to you though. If quality is more important than cooking area then go for the Weber. If cooking area is more important then go with another less expensive model, but know there is a chance you will need to replace it sooner than with a Weber.


----------



## vagriller (Jan 11, 2010)

I have a Brinkmann stainless 3 burner model that works great! My wife got it for a steal at $169 3.5 years ago. It has held up well despite being outdoors for the entire time, uncovered no less. Some would say that is abuse, but I say it makes it easier for me to grill. Just turn it on and I'm grilling in minutes. I have replaced some parts on the inside this past summer. The heat deflectors that came with it eventually corroded, but I replaced them for about $30 or so.

I like the Weber quality, but cannot afford the price right now. Also I don't care for the knobs on the right side shelf of the Webers. I like a shelf on both sides to put food, BBQ sauce, etc.

Most any propane grill will get hot enough to sear. What you need is one that will burn low enough to cook things slower. Mine will do all that at a budget price. Once you have one and get experience you will know what features you need, and years down the road you can pick up a more expensive grill. maybe by then Weber will move the temp selectors to the front!


----------



## Chef Munky (Jan 11, 2010)

Char broil, at least the one we had had uneven heating. Cheap grills that just warped I guess you could call it. They just bent sagged, and yes it rusted, even though it was kept covered when not in use. 

Last one we bought was on Amazon, Strathwood brand. We've been very happy with it. The grills don't melt  

Amazon.com: Strathwood Stainless Steel 5-Burner Gas Grill: Patio, Lawn & Garden

Good luck.

Munky.


----------



## NAchef (Jan 11, 2010)

Here is a pretty good forum to get some info. BBQ Source Forums (Powered by Invision Power Board)

Try to find a SS grill, go look at some NOW. What you want to do with it will decide features you want or can do without. 

I got a 5 burner a few years ago from Lowes that they had marked down $500. I think it was the first of February, getting rid of old stock and bringing in the new.


----------



## TheNoodleIncident (Jan 11, 2010)

thanks, im going to check that link next

anyone know anything about Kenmore grills?  they seem to have some decent options, but i know nothing of performance or quality


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 11, 2010)

My Weber rusted out after ten years.  I balked at paying so much for a new Weber so a year and a half ago I bought a Ducane.   Ducane is owned by Weber.  I paid $300 for a three burner gas grill with SS grill grates that gets way hotter than you need.

The quality and construction of the Ducane is not on a par with the Weber but I am happy with it so far.

The one thing I do not like about the Weber is that the three burners run left to right rather than the usual front to back.  This gives you a long narrow area for indirect cooking rather than a wider though shorter space more suitable for indirect roasting or smoking.


----------



## NAchef (Jan 11, 2010)

TheNoodleIncident said:


> thanks, im going to check that link next
> 
> anyone know anything about Kenmore grills? they seem to have some decent options, but i know nothing of performance or quality


 
I think Char-broil makes them for Sears with the Kenmore name on them.

Sometimes Sams Club & Costco have had good units for agood price.

Just make sure the brand you are buying will have parts available, don't trust Sears to have parts for that Kenmore unit after 5 years so you are probably better off just getting a Char-broil unit.


----------



## GB (Jan 11, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> The one thing I do not like about the Weber is that the three burners run left to right rather than the usual front to back.


Mine run front to back.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 11, 2010)

GB said:


> Mine run front to back.



When I was shopping for my grill I did not find any that ran front to back.  I was shopping for a smaller sized and less expensive grill.  I live in a condo with a smallish deck so space was a consideration.


----------



## GB (Jan 11, 2010)

I have a Weber Genesis that is about 4 or 5 years old Andy.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 11, 2010)

I was looking at the Spirit as it is less expensive and smaller in size.  The few Genesis I saw did not have the front to back burners you have on your grill.

In retrospect, since I cook for two people 90% of the time, I should have bought the large Weber 'Q'.


----------



## vagriller (Jan 11, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> My Weber rusted out after ten years.


 
Define rusted out. Also did you cover it? I would expect a Weber to last much longer than that. My FIL had a crappy little 2 burner that lasted about 20 years! Of course, that was at least 10 years longer than most people would have kept that decrepit thing.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 11, 2010)

vagriller said:


> Define rusted out. Also did you cover it? I would expect a Weber to last much longer than that...



I live in MA and use the grill year 'round.  It was covered mostly in the winter.

There was an aluminum tray mounted under the grill body that funneled into a disposable foil pan to catch solid matter and dripping fat, etc. that ran off the burners.  The tray was mounted to the bottom of the grill body with metal tracks so it could be slid out and in.  The metal tracks rusted out and the tray fell off.


----------



## vagriller (Jan 11, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> I live in MA and use the grill year 'round. It was covered mostly in the winter.
> 
> There was an aluminum tray mounted under the grill body that funneled into a disposable foil pan to catch solid matter and dripping fat, etc. that ran off the burners. The tray was mounted to the bottom of the grill body with metal tracks so it could be slid out and in. The metal tracks rusted out and the tray fell off.


 
So in essence you could have made new track and replaced the tray somewhow, right? Sounds like it make have been bad design though. Mine has a tray that slides out, and it is out in the rain in coastal (humid!) Virginia. It's still very solid. I figure if the grill lasts 5-6 years I'm way ahead. I will no doubt want a new grill then anyway.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 11, 2010)

vagriller said:


> So in essence you could have made new track and replaced the tray somewhow, right? Sounds like it make have been bad design though. Mine has a tray that slides out, and it is out in the rain in coastal (humid!) Virginia. It's still very solid. I figure if the grill lasts 5-6 years I'm way ahead. I will no doubt want a new grill then anyway.




I considered reattaching the tray but thought I'd rather have a new grill.


----------



## TheNoodleIncident (Jan 12, 2010)

the costco idea was a good one that i had actually previously thought of....i searched on the site and it seems that they arent offering many grills now
does anyone have any experience with a grill from costco? if they could give me an idea of brand and prices, i could at least look up reviews...would also be nice to know when they start selling them


----------



## NAchef (Jan 12, 2010)

TheNoodleIncident said:


> the costco idea was a good one that i had actually previously thought of....i searched on the site and it seems that they arent offering many grills now
> does anyone have any experience with a grill from costco? if they could give me an idea of brand and prices, i could at least look up reviews...would also be nice to know when they start selling them


 
*BBQ Source Forums (Powered by Invision Power Board)*

That site has a lot of good info on different manufactures, who makes what and if you can get parts or not. More info than you will get here.


----------



## vagriller (Jan 12, 2010)

TheNoodleIncident said:


> the costco idea was a good one that i had actually previously thought of....i searched on the site and it seems that they arent offering many grills now
> does anyone have any experience with a grill from costco? if they could give me an idea of brand and prices, i could at least look up reviews...would also be nice to know when they start selling them


 
I would go into the local Costco if I could. If they happen to have a lonely grill sitting there they will be wanting to move it, and probably would take ridiculously low price no matter what it was marked at. The website is not always indicative of what is in the store. I would ask for a price reduction no matter where I was though. The US is probably the only country where we just pay retail with no bargaining involved. Go for a deal!


----------



## RPCookin (Jan 12, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> My Weber rusted out after ten years.  I balked at paying so much for a new Weber so a year and a half ago I bought a Ducane.   Ducane is owned by Weber.  I paid $300 for a three burner gas grill with SS grill grates that gets way hotter than you need.
> 
> The quality and construction of the Ducane is not on a par with the Weber but I am happy with it so far.
> 
> The one thing I do not like about the Weber is that the three burners run left to right rather than the usual front to back.  This gives you a long narrow area for indirect cooking rather than a wider though shorter space more suitable for indirect roasting or smoking.



I love my Genesis, and I'd buy another one if needed no matter what the price is now.  I keep it covered when not in use, but I haven't had to replace anything to date, not even the flavor bars.  The cast iron grates season up nicely and seem as solid today as they were when I bought it.  The only thing I've done is buy a second gas bottle so I always have a full one on hand. 

I have even figured out how to smoke and slow cook ribs on my Weber.  Takes a bit of care, but the results are worth it.


----------



## bakechef (Jan 12, 2010)

I bought a home last year and was in the market for a grill.

I highly recommend the Char Griller (not Char Broil)!

I got mine at Lowe's for $189 it is their propane version.  It is in my opinion the best built grill for the money.  Everything about this grill is heavy duty.  The grates are enamel coated cast iron, which is great for those nice grill lines.

This grill gets ripping hot, searing meats no problem.  I have also used just the one burner with wood chips wrapped in foil for the best smoked ribs, the grill held 250 degrees very well for smoking.

So far I have had zero issues with it, and the igniters still work well.  You can buy absolutely every piece of this grill online from the manufacturer to replace anything that you wear out.

As you can tell I love this grill!






Char Griller - Char-Griller BBQ Grills and Smokers


----------



## FrankZ (Jan 12, 2010)

I have a Chargriller charcoal grill.  So far so good.  I have had a few problems with it but the customer support people have been real nice and quickly send parts if there are problems.

They do make a gas/charcoal grill as well.


----------

